# Targeting smallmouth with live bait?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was fishing in a local reservoir that has a good population of smallmouth bass and I was using minnows for bait. I caught a few small (4" to 6") smallmouths, but catfish and sheephead were stealing the minnows, faster than the smallies could get to them. 

I was considering using softcrawls or leaches. Perhaps that might attract walleyes, which wouldn't be all that bad.

Is it possible to target the feeding habits of a smallmouth with live bait?

Your opinions and experiences are appreciated.
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If your wanting to target smallies and/or walleye IMO I would be using bigger than minnow size....I would def be using chubs....about 3-6" at least. You will have a lot better luck. Hopefully it helps.....also check your depth too....be a lot better using a slip bobber....if you know the depth of the area where your fishing I would be down near 1-2' off bottom. Best of luck!! Shows us pics if there good! If they arent good then I didnt give u any advice haha!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Scum Frog,
Thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try, next time I'm out there.

Interesting nickname.  I've caught a huge amount of big largemouth bass with a couple different models of the Scum Frog lure.  I don't leave home without them.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Crayfish are your best bet, but here again, I've had sheephead nail some pretty big crayfish.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

haha Thanks...I have people now who only refer to me as scum_frog not even my real name lol. and ya crayfish do work as well....and yes other species of fish still might wack a crawdaddy...haha....good luck


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Crawdads are the best smallmouth bait on the planet. 80% of their diet. They don't even have to be soft most of the time. But if you use hard ones, keep em on the smaller side.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Thick Rick said:


> Crawdads are the best smallmouth bait on the planet. 80% of their diet. They don't even have to be soft most of the time. But if you use hard ones, keep em on the smaller side.


Good advice. Also if hard u can tear the pincers off or if big one just use the tail only.


----------

